# More news from Hybrid Audio Technologies



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

Hybrid Audio Technologies is proud to announce that we are sponsoring Coty "Ox" Wheeler at the upcoming WEC (World Extreme Cagefighting) 46 event held in Sacramento , Cali on January 10th at the ARCO Arena. This event will be televised on the Versus channel at 9:00pm EST. Make sure to tune in!!

WEC | World Extreme Cagefighting


Don't forget to add us on your Facebook page and follow us on Twitter!!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Dave,

I was really happy to hear about this the other day. And on behalf of all my fellow fighters, a HUGE thank you goes out to the Hybrid team for sponsoring some great up and coming guys. You guys are one of the few who are willing to take a chance sponsoring guys in this sport. 

Zach


----------



## savagedriver (Mar 4, 2009)

Awesome! I love my Hybrid speakers and I'm a big time MMA fan too! 


+1 confirmation that you are marketing to the right targets.


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

*bump*


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Congrats/good going.


How's bout "sponsoring" the the poor puppies and kitties now. SPCA Fundraiser. 

















I love giving Dave crap, I know for a FACT Hybrid is donating to the cause. RIGHT DAVE? :mean:


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

We might not have made it to TV BUT we were a part of the Fight of the Night!!
Watch it here:

World Extreme Cagefighting | Versus


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

cool


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

The fight was awesome! Great!


----------

